# Godzilla



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2011)

I have not seen one of the old black and white Godzilla movies in years. They used to be on about every weekend when I was growing up. 

Gareth Edwards on Godzilla: "We Want to Stay True to the Fanbase" 
Over at Empire Online, writer/director Gareth Edwards has revealed a little bit more regarding his new take on Godzilla. 

As Edwards explains it, the moment he was first asked about helming the modern updating of Godzilla somehow seemed destined. "When I got the call from my agent," he says, "I was in my bedroom and right in front of me by my DVD player was the 1954 Godzilla. He asked, 'Are you a fan?' And I said, 'Yeah, I'm looking at him right now.' It was incredible. 

"The thing that???s so interesting is that Godzilla has evolved since the original one in the ???50s," Edwards said, "so there is the opportunity to bring it up to date. But we want to stay true to the fanbase as well and I???m a fan of the Toho films. Everyone's got a very strong opinion about Godzilla and what it should be." 

Gareth Edwards on Godzilla: "We Want to Stay True to the Fanbase"


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2011)

Is This The First Look at GODZILLA?

*Is This The First Look at GODZILLA? *

Legendary Pictures is rebooting GODZILLA with Gareth Edwards (Monsters) to direct and David Goyer
	
 (Batman Begins
	
) is writing the screenplay. But will the powerful monster be CGI or a man in a rubber suit? 






Last time Godzilla
	
 got the Hollywood treatment was in 1998 when Roland Emmerich (Independence Day) and SONY created a film that hardly resembled anything that fans were accustomed to. The star, Godzilla looked nothing like he usually does. Is as though they took the name Godzilla and slapped a _Jurassic Park_ look to the film. 

As for the reboot that Legendary Pictures is working on, infamouskidd's source is reporting that creature sculptor, Hector Arce's design of Godzilla is the blueprint. Even more exciting is that Legendary is rumored to be going with a rubber suited Godzilla instead of all CGI creation. How great is that? 

Our source in the know on the new look of Godzilla sent us off in the direction of Hector A. Arce, a creature/fantasy sculptor, who we’ve been told is part of the design team for Legendary’s film, primarily because this version of Godzilla is based on a sculpt he did of Godzilla quite some time ago. Legendary’s roll-out of GODZILLA concept art at Comic-Con back in 2010 was based on his design, and, even with a few tweaks here and there, I’m hearing that the final approved version of Godzilla shouldn’t look that drastically different from this:​
*Pictures courtesy of infamouskidd.com*







The bigger question though is – how will Godzilla be brought to the screen? Will it be another CGI creation? Will we be lucky to get an old-school rubber suit? I’m hearing that the plan, as it stands now, is for Godzilla to actually be in the flesh, with someone filling a rubber suit for Godzilla’s return. The head will be controlled by animatronics, and any touch-ups needed for the final film will then fall upon CGI.​


----------



## maniclion (Oct 4, 2011)

Hannibal Smith in a 1980's swamp monster knock-off maybe?

I just saw one of those A-Team episodes the other night on BET....


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the Godzilla sushi roll...


----------



## LAM (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I like the Godzilla sushi roll...



never had one what's in it?


----------



## tgarza (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I like the Godzilla sushi roll...



Indeed! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ExLe (Oct 4, 2011)

LAM said:


> never had one what's in it?


 

Godzilla Roll - Sushi Day - Sushiday.com






I have them add creme cheese...


----------



## LAM (Oct 4, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Godzilla Roll - Sushi Day - Sushiday.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



game on!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2011)

Godzilla Gets the Criterion Treatment

*Godzilla Gets the Criterion Treatment *

While Godzilla
	
 prepares for his big screen American makeover, Criterion has also been working on an ultimate Blu-ray
	
/DVD release of the original 1954 film to star the Big G, which will be released on January 24, 2012. 
Beyond the best transfer of Godzilla to disc yet, the Criterion version will include the following extras: 

*New high-definition digital restoration (with uncompressed monaural soundtrack on the Blu-ray edition) 

*Audio commentary by David Kalat (A Critical History and Filmography of Toho’s Godzilla Series) 

* New high-definition digital restoration of Godzilla, King of the Monsters, Terry Morse’s 1956 reworking of the original, starring Raymond Burr 

* Audio commentary for Godzilla, King of the Monsters by Kalat 

* New interviews with actor Akira Takarada (Hideto Ogata), Godzilla performer Haruo Nakajima, and effects technicians Yoshio Irie and Eizo Kaimai 

* Interview with legendary Godzilla score composer Akira I[frick]ube 

* Featurette detailing Godzilla’s photographic effects 

* New interview with Japanese-film critic Tadao Sato 

* The Unluckiest Dragon, an illustrated audio essay featuring historian Greg Pflugfelder describing the tragic fate of the fishing vessel Daigo [frick]uryu maru, a real-life event that inspired Godzilla 

* Theatrical trailers 

* New and improved English subtitle translation 

* PLUS: A booklet featuring an essay by critic J. Hoberman


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

SOB when i saw this i emediatly thought of the nissan GTR aka godzilla


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2011)

Legendary Pictures Hires Max Borenstein To Pen Godzilla Remake

*Legendary Pictures Hires Max Borenstein To Pen Godzilla Remake *

Kaiju beware! The King of Monsters is gearing up for a city stomping, tail slapping, atomic breath powered return to the big screen. Details after the jump. 




Source: THR 

Max Borenstein (The Seventh Son) has been tapped to write the planned remake of Godzilla
	
. He currently wrote screenplay for Seventh Son for Legendary which is currently in pre-production. Apparently,the brass at Legendary are so impressed with his work that he's being given the responsibility to kickstart a potential tentpole franchise for the company. Sounds risky to me, seeing as he virtually has no other credits to his name unless you count writing a litany of films that were later re-written by others. Time will tell if that trend of near misses continues here or if this is indeed Mr. Borensstein's big brake. 

Gareth Edwards, the director of the indie sci-fi movie Monsters, is attached to direct the Legendary Pictures film. Warner Bros.
	
 will distribute through Legendary. 

David Goyer (The Dark Knight
	
)worked on the last version of the script. It's currently unclear as to whether this will be a brand new script or simply a reworking of Goyer's efforts.


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2012)

KAPOW '12: Gareth Edwards Offers GODZILLA Update; Nacho Vigalondo Talks SUPERCROOKS





_"It's going great and I'm genuinely excited about it. We're just working really hard with Legendary, who have been fantastic. Thomas Tull has just been an absolute pleasure and nothing like the experience they warn you about when you go to Hollywood. I can't say much other than I hope that we'll have some proper news soon. So you won't have to wait too long at all."_​


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2012)

I used to love all the old Godzilla movies.  That remake they did in the 90's was treacherous.  I hope they do it right this time.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

Legendary Picture's GODZILLA Begins Casting! Starting with Aaron Shang!

The nuclear titan is finally  showing signs of radioactivity from the depths, with the scripting finished and  the production date rolling up very soon, casting is now called into play. 






Joining the cast of Legendary Picture's Godzilla is Aaron Shang!  Assigned to be a character known as Carl Takahashi within the movie. 

A bit of a background detail upon the actor  himself: 


_Date of Birth
5 August 1996, USA 

Beginning in  the early 2000's, Aaron has appeared in numerous Chinese, American, and British _film_ and TV productions; he is also a descendant of China's  most prominent family in entertainment and media. Though best known for his  co-starring role in the award-winning Chinese historical _drama_ show "Three Kingdoms", Shang has also appeared in  numerous international feature films as supporting or minor characters, while  also contributing to several productions as a musician.

Aaron is the  youngest descendant of the prominent Shang family in Chinese media, and is the  only member of his generation yet to publicly announce a career in  entertainment.

Avid supporter of international humanitarian efforts. In  2010, Aaron traveled to Southeast Asia with his family to establish education  for children in several rural villages.

Films and Shows:
Three  Kingdoms as Sima Yan
Good Luck Charlie as Willy Zhang
Detective Dee and  the Mystery of the Phantom Flame as shaizi 
Entourage as Willie Lee
Gary  Unmarried 
Curse of the Golden Flower

Nominations:
Best Supporting  Actor for Three Kingdoms in 2010 along side Hao Chen
Award: Hundred Flowers  Award _

While he's been seen within these medias, it appears that  finding any pictures of the actor are surprisingly slim. Then again since he  hasn't publicly announced himself and his career, then its probably intentional  for whatever reason the actor has decide it upon. 

With him being cast  into GODZILLA(2014), and given his roles being mostly of Supporting Characters  from his past workings. Its best to conclude that Aaron Shang will not be the  top lead character, or among the top leading characters until stated or  announced otherwise by Legendary Picture's themselves. While we may not know his  role, he'll most likely be assigned a supporting character role within the film to help flesh out the main character(s). (Whoever he or  she, or they may be). 

Well that's all for now, the beast is still moving  through the watery void, and radiation levels are steadily building. As 2012  comes to close, continue to keep a look out for this monstrous movie. We might get a few more interesting details before  the reign of 2013 begins.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 9, 2012)

IDW has more than one Godzilla comic books being published now. Wonderful stories and stunning artwork.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 9, 2012)

*More IDW artwork*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 9, 2012)

Old school Godzilla...


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

GODZILLA Production Casting Boys For Starring Roles

_Legendary Pictures and Warner Bros. Pictures, in association with Disruption Entertainment are in pre-production on the huge big-budget epic feature _film_ "Godzilla", and shooting is scheduled to begin on March 14, 2013 in Vancouver, British Columbia. The film's casting directors in Los Angeles and Canada are holding auditions for several starring roles. These roles are for boys ages 3 - 11 years of age. The youngest is a Caucasian boy to play a 4 year old, the middle one is a Japanese boy to play 6 years of age, and the oldest is another Caucasian boy to play 10 years old. The _actors_ do not have to be these exact ages, but can be a year older or younger. The extras will be cast in Vancouver close to the start of filming, which will run through June 22, 2013.

Starring in "Godzilla" is BAFTA Awards Rising Star Award nominee Aaron Taylor-Johnson, who is an English actor who began performing at six years of age. Taylor-Johnson recently starred in "Anna Karenina" opposite Keira Knightley. That _film_ has been nominated for four Academy Awards. BAFTA Awards EE Rising Star Award nominee Elizabeth Olsen is in talks to also star in "Godzilla". Olsen is an exceptionally beautiful and talented actress who recently completed filming on "Oldboy" starring opposite Samuel L. Jackson and Josh Brolin. Also in talks is four-time Golden Globe Award nominee Bryan Cranston, who just finished working on "Eye of Winter".


_Acting Auditions


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2013)

Elizabeth Olsen Confirms Role In GODZILLA And Promises "A Different Take"


It was recently revealed that both Bryan Cranston and Elizabeth Olsen were in talks to join Aaron Johnson in Legendary Pictures' _Godzilla_ remake. Well, talking at tonight's BAFTA awards, the young actress (who has received praise for roles in the likes of _Liberal Arts_ and _Martha Marcy May Marlene_) confirmed that she will soon begin work on the Gareth Edwards helmed project. *"I'm about to film Godzilla in the Spring so that's the next thing I'm working on!"* When asked about making the transition from dramas to a big budget blockbuster, Olsen jokingly added: *"Well, Godzilla is actually going to be a very heavy drama! It's definitely going to be a very different take on the past Godzilla's..."* _Godzilla_ is currently set for release on May 16th, 2014 in 3D.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Photos: Aaron Taylor-Johnson And Bryan Cranston Arriving In Vancouver For GODZILLA

Legendary Picture's GODZILLA  finally enters production this week, with 
many sources pointing that it  begins March 14th. Which as you all know 
is this Thursday. 

But on to the main point of this article. etalk CTV upon their twitter 
page have posted up photos of Aaron Taylor Johnson and Bryan Cranston 
arriving in Vancouver for the filming of GODZILLA. Officially confirming 
them as cast members for the film along side Elizabeth Olsen.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Aaron Taylor-Johnson Talks Working On GODZILLA, Says Little Green Screen Was Used

Aaron Taylor-Johnson Talks Working On GODZILLA, Says Little Green Screen Was Used

In the latest issue of Total Film, actor Aaron Taylor-Johnson discusses filming the upcoming Godzilla reboot from Warner Bros. and Legendary Pictures. He says that working with its crew is more like an independent film than what he's done before. "The Godzilla crew is such a small group of people that it feels more like an independent movie than anything I've ever worked on." He also goes on to reveal that he has done little work with green screen on the monster epic, stating that director Gareth Edwards has filmed "everything" on location, and will add the CGI afterwards. "I've hardly done any green screen stuff for it, he's [Edwards] really clever at doing the special effects. We'll shoot everything raw on location, on the streets, and he's going to put it all around us." Finally, Taylor-Johnson comments on his training for his role as a soldier. "There's an etiquette for guys in the military, so there was training for that, how to hold guns and how to run and to talk to other officers. I love all that." 

Godzilla was recently confirmed to make an appearance at San Diego Comic-Con later next week, as a part of WB/Legendary's panel. With that in mind, hopefully we'll get a trailer soon. Taylor-Johnson will soon be seen in Kick-Ass 2, which hits theaters August 16th. He is also reportedly at the top of Marvel's shortlist to play Pietro Maximoff/Quicksilver in The Avengers 2, which arrives May 1st, 2015. 

Godzilla stars Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Ken Watanabe, Elizabeth Olsen, Juliette Binoche, David Strathairn and Bryan Cranston. The film is set to hit theaters May 16th, 2014 in 3D.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Godzilla Encounter


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

GODZILLA: Hawaii Set Video With Aaron Taylor-Johnson; New Set Photos With Elizabeth Olsen

GODZILLA: Hawaii Set Video With Aaron Taylor-Johnson; New Set Photos With Elizabeth Olsen

 Over the past few days Godzilla has been filming at Waikiki Beach. Their using the location as a FEMA triage, with extras sporting bandages, splints and neck braces. It's strewed with the monster's wreckage, including broken concrete walls and a downed helicopter.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

GODZILLA EXCLUSIVE: "The Event" at SDCC

GODZILLA EXCLUSIVE: "The Event" at SDCC

Interview conducted by and copyright Edward Gross 

Located on J Street between seventh and eighth, the set-up is more about celebrating the history of Godzilla. Once you get past an exterior sign warning about it being a "Radioactive Strike Zone," you're in an area of images, memorabilia and large Godzilla models (none, it should be pointed out, from the new movie). From there, you're ushered into a chamber filled with workers and computer consoles, the monitors of which seem to be tracking....something. Presumably Godzilla. Then warning klaxons sound and you're ushered into an elevator that brings you to floor just below the rooftop. There is rumbling, shaking and it all culminates with the image of Godzilla passing you on the street "outside," turning to peer in the window, failing to see you and moving on - but NOT before giving off the traditional Godzilla roar.

All in all, pretty cool, as was the opportunity to catch up with Barnaby Lee, a lifelong Godzilla fan and member of the Legendary team who helped pull together this particular exhibit. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: What's your role in all of this? 

BARNABY LEGG: I'm part of the Legendary team. I don't want to suddenly become the figurehead of this; there's been a huge team working on this project. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: Right now, though, they're making you the figurehead. 

BARNABY LEGG: I guess you're right. You can say that I headed up the fan experience here. I'm a passionate Godzilla fan, as everybody is at Legendary, so I've probably taken the lead in terms of trying to make this the most powerful gift possible for the fans. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: Were you in charge of coordinating all of this? 

BARNABY LEGG: To a certain extent, yes. As you can probably tell, something like this is so much more than one person. We've got dozens of people behind the scene making everything run and go. It has brought together just a killer team of artists, designers, collectors, and researchers , all in partnership with Gareth and the guys who are making the Legendary film. We just want to make sure that it's something all of Legendary can feel proud of and, hopefully, fingers crossed, something that is getting the fans excited as well. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: Since you're such a Godzilla fan, I wonder if any of the things on display are from your collection. 

BARNABY LEGG: There are a couple of pieces that are mine. There are a lot of comics in there that are mine and I have specified that I want them back! We reached out to a lot of different people, a lot of different private collectors, doing a lot of buying online, we took a couple of trips to Tokyo to acquire some pieces. It's been a really exciting experience just assembling the ultimate Godzilla treasure trove. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: What is it about Godzilla that appeals to you so strongly and why after all these years do you think the public is still fascinated by him? 

BARNABY LEGG: Great question. I guess I have to answer two ways. Firstly, I think you have to accept that Godzilla is a lot of things to a lot of different people. Some people prefer that ferocious, terrifying, primal monster. Other people love that more whimsical, savior of mankind side to his personality - using the word whimsical tactfully there, because I know some people think that it gets a little silly in places. For me, I've always loved the spirit of the original; that true fear that the character kind of created. In summary, I just think it's the attitude. He just expresses that anger at the world that we all feel, though that is just my personal feeling. I think Godzilla is many things to many different people. 

SCIFI MEDIA ZONE: The last time we had a Godzilla film in the U.S....well, it wasn't really a Godzilla film. Yet people seem excited about this new production. 

BARNABY LEGG: I think he's one of those icons. I think it's something we realized even more in our research; that he is indelible in the same way that King Kong is indelible. Or Batman is indelible. He's so embedded not just in our popular culture, but in our psyches that I don't think he'll ever truly go away. People have their own take on it, but ultimately the icon endures.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

SDCC '13: Gareth Edwards Confirms Atomic Breath For GODZILLA

SDCC '13: Gareth Edwards Confirms Atomic Breath For GODZILLA

Shock Till You Drop was able to chat with Gareth Edwards about Godzilla. The began by discussing Frank Darabont's ("Shawshank Redemption") contribution to the script. Gareth praised Frank's ability at character and emotion to the script, making note of one particular scene that when shot, had people watching in tears. 

As for the creature, Gareth was asked if it will have a personality to it. "I always viewed him as a force of nature. He's not like King Kong where there's a personality. Godzilla is definitely a representation of the wrath of nature. But we're in the process of visual FX and I'm starting to see him and his personality is coming through. It's interesting. I'm happy and surprised. We saw early tests and my reaction was like Internet dating or something [laughs], suddenly you're meeting him for the first time and you go, he's real. It's probably going to develop more personality as we go on and my answer might be different when we're done, but he definitely has personality from the icon he is. We've taken it very seriously and the theme is man versus nature and Godzilla is certainly the nature side of it. You can't win that fight. Nature's always going to win and that's what the subtext of our movie is about. He's an anti-hero. I wouldn't describe him as a good guy, but he's not evil personified. He's the punishment we deserve, you know?" 

Of course like most films, there is a plan to make the movie feel more "real" and "gritty" so how does Gareth handle the creatures atomic breath and other fantastical elements. "It was important to me to make it as believable as possible and with all of those elements you've mentioned," Gareth explains. "they're in the film but I tried to put them in the film where they're not so fantastical that you don't believe it. Hopefully, the only big buy the audience has to make - and I believe there can only be one buy - is that giant creatures can exist. Beyond that, we try to make it as realistic as possible. 

Lastly, Gareth says it was really important to have this adaptation feel like a Toho Godzilla and not like the Roland Emmerich version. "There's always this fear when you're working on something with a legacy...who am I?" Edwards continues, "This young-ish British filmmaker handling their property. But they feel we've stayed true to their roots. In the encyclopedias and books you read about Godzilla, there's these different groups - all of the Godzillas in one section and then there's the American [1998] film. I'd love ours to be considered as part of the Toho group.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2013)

10 Godzilla (2014) Set Images Of Bryan Cranston & Aaron Johnson - Cosmic Book News

10 Godzilla (2014) Set Images Of Bryan Cranston & Aaron Johnson

A new batch of Godzilla set images featuring Bryan Cranston and Aaron Johson have landed online.

Previous details and spoilers for the new Godzilla film revealed Bryan Cranston to be playing some sort of scientist with Aaron Johnson said to play the character, Ford.

We've also seen Aaron Johnson in miliary fatigues.

Godzilla opens May 16, 2014 in 3D starring Aaron Johnson, Ken Watanabe, Elizabeth Olsen, Juliette Binoche, David Strathairn, and Bryan Cranston.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2013)

Exclusive Godzilla Viral Image Debut - IGN

IGN's stoked to debut this sweet new viral image below for Legendary and Warner Bros.' upcoming retelling of Godzilla. The photo below shows Nevada?s 'Devil?s Throat' sinkhole and has clues that will lead fans to a URL where they can get glimpses from the new Godzilla trailer, which debuts online in full this Tuesday, December 10, at 10am PST/1pm EST.






Nevada?s 'Devil?s Throat' sinkhole, thought to have formed in the past decade, is located in the remote wilds of the Mojave Desert - barren lands left scarred from atomic testing. Before being removed from this perimeter by security officers, one civilian leaked a smartphone image of what appears to be a secret quarantine zone established by paramilitary troops and scientific researchers.

Closer inspection reveals a URL that may contain more details on the mysterious M.U.T.O. group at the epicenter of this incident.

It seems that this 'classified' site is hiding the first Godzilla trailer from the fans. So if you want to help unlock it,  you'll have to "hack" the secretive organization known as M.U.T.O. Here's a taste of what's in store at the M.U.T.O. site:


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2013)

M.U.T.O.

MUTO # 2


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2013)

Godzilla Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2014)


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2013)

Size matters


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 12, 2013)

Wonder if the writers blame the American nuclear bomb testing in the Pacific like the original. Or will they blame the Fukushima reactor meltdown?

I really always wondered why Godzilla never ate anything, he just acted really pissed off.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> Wonder if the writers blame the American nuclear bomb testing in the Pacific like the original. Or will they blame the Fukushima reactor meltdown?



That is a very good question. I hope to god they don't blame it on global warming.



dogsoldier said:


> I really always wondered why Godzilla never ate anything, he just acted really pissed off.



He's a walking nuclear reactor. He doesn't need to eat. He just needs to hate.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 12, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Definitely something nuclear, watch the trailer very closely.  There's going to be multiple godzilla like creatures, and they're all huge as fuck!



A little right, a little wrong...

Source.



> An epic rebirth to Toho?s iconic Godzilla, this spectacular adventure  pits the world?s most famous monster against malevolent creatures





> The film will add a "very compelling human drama" and that Godzilla  would be tied to a "different contemporary issue" rather than the  original atomic bomb testing.



Good god, it _is_ going to be global warming.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Definitely something nuclear, watch the trailer very closely.  There's going to be multiple godzilla like creatures, and they're all huge as fuck!



trailer 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

SNICKERS? - "Godzilla"


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

Godzilla Official "Extended Look" Trailer (2014) - Bryan Cranston Monster Movie


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2014)

Beware.

http://www.4geekslikeyou.com/movies/godzilla-wonder-con-footage-has-leaked/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

Godzilla - Asia Trailer


----------

